# SolenTTeers **Mad March Meet** Updated



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

It seems that the Flowers Pots is the next venue. Can I propose Wednesday 10th March @ 8 p.m. :

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm up for it, will probably eat there too if others are going to eat.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

We should find out when curry night is. It was really nice last time. 
I can't confirm dates that far in advance


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll be there for sure!

Jog, I'll follow you again! (mind I haven't got much choice as my chances of passing that V6 DSG are nil lol)

See you all there

JRV


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Shean (and others comming from the west of the region). Perhaps we should all meet en route (Safeways West Totton or Rownhams Services for example) and travel up together from there - at a leisurely pace obviously!!!
Let me know
Jog


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me Mark, Rownhams Servises probably better as it's on route to the M3.

Regards

JRV (Shaun)


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Bugger! I can't make this date. I'm at a charity event in Southampton and have already promised I'd attend. Would do otherwise. :'(


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Bugger! I can't make this date. I'm at a charity event in Southampton and have already promised I'd attend. Would do otherwise. :'(


Well I'm sure we can find a date that suits most folk. Maybe


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'm ok for any other evening in March but the 10th. I'll be there if you rearrange.... not sure if thats incentive to rearrange or not!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be there but will wait for you lot to settle a date first !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Im easy....

NO not in Vlastan way :-X


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

> I'm ok for any other evening in March but the 10th. I'll be there if you rearrange.... not sure if thats incentive to rearrange or not!


The more the merrier I say. Shean (JRV) works shifts. As soon as he lets me know when he is free, I shall post further proposed dates. : it is important to agree on a date when most can attend - he says stating the obvious. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Sadly can't make this event :-[

I move to Leatherhead on a 6 month work placement from 8th March, so no longer a SoTTon chap.

See you guys when I return to haunt Hampshire.

Matt


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok
So who can do Wednesday 3rd March? [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope... :-/


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

4th then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Good with me ;D


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

4th is good for me!

JRV


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

4th OK with me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

should be ok


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Right,
Looks like we are going for Thursday 4th March, @ 8p.m.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yup, should be ok for that.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

I am in london until late that night so cant make the 4th sorry. I'll keep watching the post to see if the date changes though, have a great time!

Mark 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Confirmed Attendees for 4th March
MighTy Tee ;D
JRV ;D
Phil ;D
S4Tony ;D
SKG ;D
Andyman ;D
Jog :

TTotal - yet to confirm [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Cant make it:
Markebears :'(

Any other TTers - old and new are welcome. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Confirmed Attendees for 4th March (Revised)
MighTy Tee 
JRV 
Phil 
S4Tony 
SKG 
Andyman 
Jog

TTotal - yet to confirm

Cant make it: 
Markebears 
Andyc

Any other TTers - old and new are welcome.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hope it is not snowing next Thursday! :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Confirmed Attendees for 4th March
> 
> TTotal - yet to confirm [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


OK count me in please !See you at the Pots then.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Are any peeps going to eat at The Pots on Thursday?

I would hate to be the only one eating and having to put up with you lot salivating over my food....

If not then I will eat at home....

See you Thursday.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I will eat befor I get there. Hope you wont mind sharing your chips though!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Confirmed Attendees for 4th March (Revised again) 
MighTy Tee 
JRV 
Phil 
S4Tony 
SKG 
Andyman 
Jog 
TTotal

Cant make it: 
Markebears 
Andyc

Any other TTers - old and new are welcome.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK,
It now appears that four of us (Shaun, Steve, Laurie and me) will be meeting in the Tescos car park just of Junction 9 of the M3 between 7.45 and 8p.m.

If anyone else wants to meet there and follow in "snake like" fashion [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] to the "Pots" please do.

If not, we shall see you at the pub for approx 8.15p.m.

Jog ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I can't make it :-( 
Have to drive to Scotland tomorrow night.
Bummer, huh?

I haven't made it to a meet this year yet


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you guys there, I have the fabulous A32 ;D, to enjoy on the way up 8)


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

See y'all about 8pm ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No show for me as my wretched tooth absess is making me take strong pain killers.I aint going nowhere.

I am really peed off with this, sorry guys


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another good evening, good to see every one again, and meet Steve who mad the journey from Trowbridge.

See you all next month in the light


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to all who attended last night. Good to see you all again, and to meet Steve for the first time. A good time had by all I believe.

I shall start a new thread for the April meet shortly.

Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Feel dreadful as I am probably one of the nearest to the meet ... :-[ Had a rotten night with this tooth and it looks like another visit to dentist today and monday. Glad you had a good one and will look out for the next one.


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah it was a good evening and nice to see a new face.
See you all next month

JRV (Shaun)
+Gina


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah sorry I had to pull out too. Couldn't be helped. Although I did have a fun drive up to Scotland on Thursday night.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Ah Bugger! That was last week?! I completely forgot about it.  Sorry guys.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andyman said:


> Ah Bugger! That was last week?! I completely forgot about it.  Sorry guys.


Excuses - Next time I will IM you as well a few days in advance :lol:


----------

